# Fishing Tourney



## Ashariel (Sep 17, 2018)

I know this is old news but I didn't see it posted anywhere so I figured I would remind people the Splatoon fishing Tourney starts on the 19th..Good Luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 18, 2018)

I forgot there was a fishing event. Maybe I can get some fun furniture from that. I hope you can get the cute little squids in a fish tank.


----------



## Pansy (Sep 18, 2018)

I think datamines show that you only get 2 hats, a shirt, and maybe some sort of trophy or so from this fishing event.


----------



## arbra (Sep 19, 2018)

i am still working on the clams...forgot about the fishing tournament also


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 19, 2018)

This is my first PC Fishing Tourney~ I like the way the area is decorated!


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 19, 2018)

I just finished with the blitz clams and am getting started on the tourney. I really want that super sea snail and the gold themed trophy!

Also, Chip looks so silly with that little pink hat on.  He clashes so badly.
Does it seem morbid to anyone else when he eats those squid kids?


----------



## Chouchou (Sep 19, 2018)

What are the prices this tourney? My game keeps crashing when I try to get it on. I'll try again tomorrow. I'm not really interested in the Splatoon stuff because I never played the game. But I'll see. I've never gotten a Golden trophy in pocket camp, I always forget to fish and get silver.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 19, 2018)

I won’t lie, at first I was mad that we couldn’t have tanks to display.  But then I remembered that everything we’re catching are actually humanoids and not just sea creatures.


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 19, 2018)

Other than essences, these:






They're all Splatoon items, and even the gold trophy is Splatoon themed. Instead of a fish on the top, it's a cartoon squid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I won?t lie, at first I was mad that we couldn?t have tanks to display.  But then I remembered that everything we?re catching are actually humanoids and not just sea creatures.



Haha. Right? It'd still be cool to have them swimming in a big ink puddle at camp though. Just on the ground. Not in captivity!


----------



## Flare (Sep 20, 2018)

Friendly reminder Chip eats the Inklings and Octolings you catch.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Sep 20, 2018)

Do I have to grab my Inkbrush and make Chip Marie Green to keep him from eating the Woomies and Veemos? I wish I could have the tanks in our campsites, or at least pedestals with the inklings standing on them.


----------



## pinkfawn (Sep 20, 2018)

Wow!! I'm!! Feeling very overwhelmed with the addition of a fishing tourney haha. I know that Pocket Camp likes to throw a bunch of events at us at once but... this is an event I actually care about so I'm struggling to get clams AND find time to fish! 

Nevertheless I'm still gonna do my best! Loving the cross over, I hope they do more like it soon.


----------



## Ashariel (Sep 23, 2018)

How's everyone doing??? I'm at almost 13000 and after I pass the next check point I will have finally gotten the snail shell thing..so I'm almost finished..


----------



## Alex10 (Sep 23, 2018)

I’m at around 8k right now o.o Wanted to get the sea snail but not sure if it’s going to happen now looool. Guess I’ll just have to see how lucky I get with the purple and pink squids!


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 23, 2018)

Not even quite at 7,000 I don't think. I didn't get the golden rod and didn't buy any nets though. With how crazy expensive the fortune cookies are I feel like I can't afford to use Leaf Tickets on anything else if I don't want to pay any money, which I guess is my fault for not wanting to pay. xD


----------



## Ashariel (Sep 23, 2018)

I just make a point to not buy fortune cookies...lol


----------



## Chicha (Sep 24, 2018)

I don't play Splatoon so all of these events are a good way to take a break from the game. I only do stuff that can give you leaf tickets.

It's a shame we can't sell or trade items. I have no use for any of them unfortunately. ^^;


----------



## mogyay (Sep 24, 2018)

i'm almost at 10k! didn't think i'd be a fan of this event at all since i don't play splatoon but i think the hats + the top are kinda cute


----------



## Pansy (Sep 24, 2018)

I think I'm close to 20k? I have enough green beanies to start a camp cult.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2018)

At 8,570 now.  It’ll be close, but I think I can maybe get the gold trophy this time.


----------



## biker (Sep 25, 2018)

COMPLETED hell yeah, it's been a while since the last time I was able to complete a fishing tourney. But the prizes this time were so adorable I had to much some effort


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2018)

I can’t believe I was able to get the special Splatoon trophy without using the gold fishing rod or buying nets with leaf tickets!  This is the way a fishing tourney is supposed to be.  Kudos to you, Nintendo.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 25, 2018)

uuuugh i didn't want to stay up any later tonight but i only need like another 100cm for the gold trophy, eeeeeeeeh
hopefully my campsite villagers refresh and just give me a couple squids omg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2018)

...And I just got the Super Sea Snail.  As my second prize after getting the gold trophy.  I can’t believe this.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 25, 2018)

Ugh I wish I was able to complete this event! The prizes are really cool


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Sep 26, 2018)

Ngyes!


----------



## Ras (Sep 26, 2018)

What were these things saying? The octopus sounded like "Chua!"


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 26, 2018)

I didn't end up bothering to get the gold trophy. But hey, I got most of the prizes anyway.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Sep 26, 2018)

Ras said:


> What were these things saying? The octopus sounded like "Chua!"



The squids were saying the infamous "Woomy!" line. The octopi were going "Veemo!". Looks like Nintendo recognized how popular those sound clips are.


----------



## Ras (Sep 26, 2018)

I'll have to look that up. I missed it. Thanks.


----------

